# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Hizbullah's attacks stem from Israeli incursions into Lebanon

## DontBanMe

http://www.csmonitor.com/2006/0801/p09s02-coop.html

OPEN YOUR EYES

*Hizbullah's attacks stem from Israeli incursions into Lebanon*

By Anders Strindberg 

NEW YORK  As pundits and policymakers scramble to explain events in Lebanon, their conclusions are virtually unanimous: Hizbullah created this crisis. Israel is defending itself. The underlying problem is Arab extremism. 
Sadly, this is pure analytical nonsense. Hizbullah's capture of two Israeli soldiers on July 12 was a direct result of Israel's silent but unrelenting aggression against Lebanon, which in turn is part of a six-decades long Arab-Israeli conflict. 

Since its withdrawal of occupation forces from southern Lebanon in May 2000, Israel has violated the United Nations-monitored "blue line" on an almost daily basis, according to UN reports. Hizbullah's military doctrine, articulated in the early 1990s, states that it will fire Katyusha rockets into Israel only in response to Israeli attacks on Lebanese civilians or Hizbullah's leadership; this indeed has been the pattern. 

In the process of its violations, Israel has terrorized the general population, destroyed private property, and killed numerous civilians. This past February, for instance, 15-year-old shepherd Yusuf Rahil was killed by unprovoked Israeli cross-border fire as he tended his flock in southern Lebanon. Israel has assassinated its enemies in the streets of Lebanese cities and continues to occupy Lebanon's Shebaa Farms area, while refusing to hand over the maps of mine fields that continue to kill and cripple civilians in southern Lebanon more than six years after the war supposedly ended. What peace did Hizbullah shatter?

Hizbullah's capture of the soldiers took place in the context of this ongoing conflict, which in turn is fundamentally shaped by realities in the Palestinian territories. To the vexation of Israel and its allies, Hizbullah - easily the most popular political movement in the Middle East - unflinchingly stands with the Palestinians.

Since June 25, when Palestinian fighters captured one Israeli soldier and demanded a prisoner exchange, Israel has killed more than 140 Palestinians. Like the Lebanese situation, that flare-up was detached from its wider context and was said to be "manufactured" by the enemies of Israel; more nonsense proffered in order to distract from the apparently unthinkable reality that it is the manner in which Israel was created, and the ideological premises that have sustained it for almost 60 years, that are the core of the entire Arab-Israeli conflict.

Once the Arabs had rejected the UN's right to give away their land and to force them to pay the price for European pogroms and the Holocaust, the creation of Israel in 1948 was made possible only by ethnic cleansing and annexation. This is historical fact and has been documented by Israeli historians, such as Benny Morris. Yet Israel continues to contend that it had nothing to do with the Palestinian exodus, and consequently has no moral duty to offer redress.

For six decades the Palestinian refugees have been refused their right to return home because they are of the wrong race. "Israel must remain a Jewish state," is an almost sacral mantra across the Western political spectrum. It means, in practice, that Israel is accorded the right to be an ethnocracy at the expense of the refugees and their descendants, now close to 5 million.

Is it not understandable that Israel's ethnic preoccupation profoundly offends not only Palestinians, but many of their Arab brethren? Yet rather than demanding that Israel acknowledge its foundational wrongs as a first step toward equality and coexistence, the Western world blithely insists that each and all must recognize Israel's right to exist at the Palestinians' expense.

Western discourse seems unable to accommodate a serious, as opposed to cosmetic concern for Palestinians' rights and liberties: The Palestinians are the Indians who refuse to live on the reservation; the Negroes who refuse to sit in the back of the bus.

By what moral right does anyone tell them to be realistic and get over themselves? That it is too much of a hassle to right the wrongs committed against them? That the front of the bus must remain ethnically pure? When they refuse to recognize their occupier and embrace their racial inferiority, when desperation and frustration causes them to turn to violence, and when neighbors and allies come to their aid - some for reasons of power politics, others out of idealism - we are astonished that they are all such fanatics and extremists.

The fundamental obstacle to understanding the Arab-Israeli conflict is that we have given up on asking what is right and wrong, instead asking what is "practical" and "realistic." Yet reality is that Israel is a profoundly racist state, the existence of which is buttressed by a seemingly endless succession of punitive measures, assassinations, and wars against its victims and their allies.

A realistic understanding of the conflict, therefore, is one that recognizes that the crux is not in this or that incident or policy, but in Israel's foundational and per- sistent refusal to recognize the humanity of its Palestinian victims. Neither Hizbullah nor Hamas are driven by a desire to "wipe out Jews," as is so often claimed, but by a fundamental sense of injustice that they will not allow to be forgotten.

These groups will continue to enjoy popular legitimacy because they fulfill the need for someone - anyone - to stand up for Arab rights. Israel cannot destroy this need by bombing power grids or rocket ramps. If Israel, like its former political ally South Africa, has the capacity to come to terms with principles of democracy and human rights and accept egalitarian multiracial coexistence within a single state for Jews and Arabs, then the foundation for resentment and resistance will have been removed. If Israel cannot bring itself to do so, then it will continue to be the vortex of regional violence.

----------


## alphaman

*You have further damaged your credibility by attempting to misrepresent the Christian Science Monitor.*



You forgot this part huh?

"Anders Strindberg, formerly a visiting professor at Damascus University, Syria, is a consultant on Middle East politics working with European government and law-enforcement agencies. He has also covered Syria, Lebanon, and the Palestinian territories as a journalist since the late 1990s, primarily for European publications. "

Oh, and how about the fact that this is in the "Opinion" section on the opposite side the "Monitor's View".

http://www.csmonitor.com/commentary

Here's a "Monitor's View" article:

http://www.csmonitor.com/2006/0725/p08s02-comv.html


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please don't come on here and try to confuse people by telling them to "OPEN THEIR EYES".


.

----------


## RA

They keep firing rockets into Israel, taking hostages, and sending homicide bombers. Israel has every right to do what they are doing. In my view, they are not doing enough..yet.

----------


## DontBanMe

> Please don't come on here and try to confuse people by telling them to "OPEN THEIR EYES".


That is one view, what I posted is another.

In no way was I saying that view represents the CS monitors view, since its an Opinion as stated on their website.

----------


## alphaman

> That is one view, what I posted is another.
> 
> In no way was I saying that view represents the CS monitors view, since its an Opinion as stated on their website.



Uh-huh. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DontBanMe

> They keep firing rockets into Israel, taking hostages, and sending homicide bombers. Israel has every right to do what they are doing. In my view, they are not doing enough..yet.


Yeah spewing your Jewish media's propaganda. It doesnt talk about the Israeli aggresssion against Lebanon from 2000 to 2005.

More than 11,000 Israeli rockets have gone into Lebanon from Israel during that time. That isnt aggression. 

Tons of other incidents in which Israel has been the aggressor, not to mention occupying forieign peoples. That is not "aggression".

Go listen to the likes of Pat Buchanan, a true American. Not Zionst filth media personalities.

----------


## alphaman

I thought this was mguy at first. Hi Caus. lol

----------


## RA

Are you honestly trying to convince me that if the Hizbullah wasn't in Lebanon that Israel would have a problem with them. Come on...your dealing with someone who knows the difference. Dont try to brain wash me with your muslim bullshit.

----------


## DontBanMe

> I thought this was mguy at first. Hi Caus. lol


MGuy is busy defending his country, from blood thirsty invaders. GOD bless him.

----------


## Kale

> I thought this was mguy at first. Hi Caus. lol


Too intelligent for Mbitch but just as brainwashed !!!

----------


## Kale

horse ban this retard will ya

----------


## DontBanMe

> Are you honestly trying to convince me that if the Hizbullah wasn't in Lebanon that Israel would have a problem with them. Come on...your dealing with someone who knows the difference. Dont try to brain wash me with your muslim bullshit.


Wait, you know that Israel invaded Lebanon before Hezbollah was even created right?

You know Hezbollah was created BECAUSE of the Israeli invasion of Lebanon right?

These Zionists have tons of excuses, they will always have a new one.

----------


## alphaman

> MGuy is busy defending his country, from blood thirsty invaders. GOD bless him.




I was wondering about that...


Looks like you're aboujt to be banned again.

----------


## DontBanMe

> horse ban this retard will ya


Stop posting pictures of girls from the internet as your avatar, you dont look cool, trust me.

----------


## HORSE~

> horse ban this retard will ya


Done..... well Maybe...Waiting....For...A Response....I might ....Be....Badgerman...HuMMMM??? :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RA

> Wait, you know that Israel invaded Lebanon before Hezbollah was even created right?
> 
> You know Hezbollah was created BECAUSE of the Israeli invasion of Lebanon right?
> 
> These Zionists have tons of excuses, they will always have a new one.


 
I'll let you in on a little secret...Lebanon does not want the crazy Hezes there!! If they were gone, Lebanon and Israel would peacefully co-exist. Tell me the truth..you want the destruction of Israel at any cost..right?

----------


## HORSE~

> Stop posting pictures of girls from the internet as your avatar, you dont look cool, trust me.


Dude you are more brain washed than I thought.....Kale I think you look COOL!!!!

----------


## DontBanMe

> Done..... well Maybe...Waiting....For...A Response....I might ....Be....Badgerman...HuMMMM???


What's the point of a ban. It takes me 10 seconds to make a new name anyway.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DontBanMe

> Dude you are more brain washed than I thought.....Kale I think you look COOL!!!!


Coming from a guy with a Snow mask cap, Mr T Gold chains and Bret the Hitman Hart sunglasses.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RA

Why should he be gone because of this thread?

----------


## alphaman

> What's the point of a ban. It takes me 10 seconds to make a new name anyway.




It sucks that it had to come to this. 


Did you delete the Jesus thread the other day?

----------


## HORSE~

> What's the point of a ban. It takes me 10 seconds to make a new name anyway.


I cant bann anybody..I am just checking this thread out...

BTW I liked your hores avy alot better than this one...

----------


## RA

Stop flaming puss and maybe you will stay.

----------


## alphaman

> Coming from a guy with a Snow mask cap, Mr T Gold chains and Bret the Hitman Hart sunglasses.



They had WWF in Chechnya? lol

If they deleted that thread, you're lucky because I was going to blow you out of the water on that one.

----------


## DontBanMe

> I'll let you in on a little secret...Lebanon does not want the crazy Hezes there!! If they were gone, Lebanon and Israel would peacefully co-exist. Tell me the truth..you want the destruction of Israel at any cost..right?


Before the Hezes even existed, there was no peaceful co-existence.

Actually I never did want Israel destoryed. I always wanted a two state solution. With Palestine being located in West Bank, Gaza, and the capital as East Jerusalem. Check my old posts.

But after the Lebanon attack, do I hope Israel is destroyed? Absouletly.

----------


## RA

You still havent replied to my post..do it before your banned.

----------


## DontBanMe

> Did you delete the Jesus thread the other day?


No. It was #Admin#

----------


## HORSE~

> Coming from a guy with a Snow mask cap, Mr T Gold chains and Bret the Hitman Hart sunglasses.


I guess were your from you dont see alot of blond hair :Wink/Grin:  

I dont wear gold chains I do aas and I cant afford both....

But thanks for the other complements....

----------


## DontBanMe

> They had WWF in Chechnya? lol


Yeah. Bret Hart and the Hart Foundation my favorite.




> If they deleted that thread, you're lucky because I was going to blow you out of the water on that one.


I created that thread, because I had tons of ammo, against any comeback.

----------


## RA

> Before the Hezes even existed, there was no peaceful co-existence.
> 
> Actually I never did want Israel destoryed. I always wanted a two state solution. With Palestine being located in West Bank, Gaza, and the capital as East Jerusalem. Check my old posts.
> 
> But after the Lebanon attack, do I hope Israel is destroyed? Absouletly.


 
OMFG, that is a bullshyt reply and you know it. They are going after the people who are attacking them and taking hostages of their citizens. If you are a reasonable person, no matter what side your on, you would conclude that they are just trying to defend themselves.

The enemy is hiding behind civilians.. that is why they are getting killed..not because Israel is evil.

----------


## DontBanMe

> I guess were your from you dont see alot of blond hair 
> 
> I dont wear gold chains I do aas and I cant afford both....
> 
> But thanks for the other complements....


My mom is blonde. But it does look like a ski mask to me. You would fit in with Hizbollah.

----------


## RA

> Yeah. Bret Hart and the Hart Foundation my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> I created that thread, because I had tons of ammo, against any comeback.


 


Good luck. Your propaganda doesnt work on intelligent humans.. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## alphaman

> Yeah. Bret Hart and the Hart Foundation my favorite.


lollololol now THAT is funny!





> I created that thread, because I had tons of ammo, against any comeback.



Did you see my reply? There was no coming back. You were proof texting the verse. When you read John 14 in it's entirety, it's undeniable that Jesus was talking about the Holy Spirit.

----------


## DontBanMe

> The enemy is hiding behind civilians.. that is why they are getting killed..not because Israel is evil.


That is not true.

http://fairuse.100webcustomers.com/f.../salon025.html

Hizbollah has killed more soldiers than civilians, can you say the same about Israel.

Nasrallah warned Israel for 2 weeks, before he lauched a huge missile into Afula (Central Israel).

Hizbollah actually usually tells its citizens to leave the area before Israel does.

Hizbollah is a popular people's party, its not like Al Queda, it depends on popular support.

By hiding behind civilians it will never achieve its goals.

----------


## RA

> My mom is blonde. But it does look like a ski mask to me. You would fit in with Hizbollah.


 
Stop flaming moron, Im willing to debate you...not much good when your banned.

----------


## DontBanMe

> Did you see my reply? There was no coming back. You were proof texting the verse. When you read John 14 in it's entirety, it's undeniable that Jesus was talking about the Holy Spirit.


When I come back with a name that will not be bannable, I will make a thread again on it. And I will as usual, put you to shame.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## DontBanMe

> Stop flaming moron, Im willing to debate you...not much good when your banned.


Its a compliment, I gave him.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RA

> That is not true.
> 
> http://fairuse.100webcustomers.com/f.../salon025.html
> 
> Hizbollah has killed more soldiers than civilians, can you say the same about Israel.
> 
> Nasrallah warned Israel for 2 weeks, before he lauched a huge missile into Afula (Central Israel).
> 
> Hizbollah actually usually tells its citizens to leave the area before Israel does.
> ...


 


Again you lie! How can you live with yourself? They set up road blocks so the civilians could not leave!!! Get passed your brain washing..learn whats really going on.

----------


## HORSE~

> My mom is blonde. But it does look like a ski mask to me. You would fit in with Hizbollah.


That mask is to protect my secret identity....

Anyway dude I would take Webbs advice and pm BC to see if you can work out your problems....

Just keep it cival till then and maybe he will let you stay.......Good luck and welcome to AR......LOL

----------


## RA

> Its a compliment, I gave him.


 

 :LOL:  asshole

----------


## alphaman

> When I come back with a name that will not be bannable, I will make a thread again on it. And I will as usual, put you to shame.



Yeah right, whatever you say.

----------


## alphaman

C-

Did you see my reply? 

I wonder what the reason was for them to delete it.

----------


## DontBanMe

> Again you lie! How can you live with yourself? They set up road blocks so the civilians could not leave!!! Get passed your brain washing..learn whats really going on.


Link? Proof?

That is impossible.

If a US soldier goes home to sleep at night, in a suburb where he lives with his family. Is he hiding behind civilians?

Can a Hizbollah fighter go home and sleep at night? Can he rest at his home? Or does he have to go to Mars and relax?

----------


## DontBanMe

> That mask is to protect my secret identity....
> 
> Anyway dude I would take Webbs advice and pm BC to see if you can work out your problems....
> 
> Just keep it cival till then and maybe he will let you stay.......Good luck and welcome to AR......LOL


Yeah I will. Thanks.

----------


## Kale

> Stop posting pictures of girls from the internet as your avatar, you dont look cool, trust me.


Jelousy is a curse dude. You just keep dreamimg about those 40 virgins you are going to get when you sacrifice your life for Alah. Oh thats right, your still living in New York with Daddy, my bad !!!

----------


## RA

> Link? Proof?
> 
> That is impossible.
> 
> If a US soldier goes home to sleep at night, in a suburb where he lives with his family. Is he hiding behind civilians?
> 
> Can a Hizbollah fighter go home and sleep at night? Can he rest at his home? Or does he have to go to Mars and relax?


 
A U.S. soldier does not hide all his weapons behind innocent people. I would like to think that man have evolved passed that. You want me to find you a link..lol..you know its true. Im not just typing words..these things are the truth. The fighters are not of Lebanon, they are of Iran. Your stupid U.S. assertion does not hold water.

----------


## DontBanMe

About the Qana incident, the Israeli Air Force changed its story today.




> It now appears that the military had no information on rockets launched from the site of the building, or the presence of Hezbollah men at the time.
> 
> The Israel Defense Forces had said after the deadly air-strike that many rockets had been launched from Qana. *However, it changed its version on Monday.*
> 
> The site was included in an IAF plan to strike at several buildings in proximity to a previous launching site. Similar strikes were carried out in the past. *However, there were no rocket launches from Qana on the day of the strike.*


http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/745185.html

----------


## alphaman

C-

If you get reinstated post it up and I'll show you why you should read the Bible w/out Islamic commentary/brainwashing.

But make sure you try to tie it to the news so they don't delete it! lol

Later dude, I'm going to bed.

----------


## RA

Again, they have set up road blocks so civilians cant leave. Why would they do this? Are they not holy and justified in their pursuit?

----------


## DontBanMe

> Jelousy is a curse dude. You just keep dreamimg about those 40 virgins you are going to get when you sacrifice your life for Alah. Oh thats right, your still living in New York with Daddy, my bad !!!


Jealousy? Maybe you should treat her with more respect, than parading her around on the internet?

Its 72 virgins.

----------


## DontBanMe

> Again, they have set up road blocks so civilians cant leave. Why would they do this? Are they not holy and justified in their pursuit?


Link? Proof? Asking you again.

----------


## alphaman

> Jelousy is a curse dude. You just keep dreamimg about those 40 virgins you are going to get when you sacrifice your life for Alah. Oh thats right, your still living in New York with Daddy, my bad !!!



That made me laugh out loud!!  :LOL:  

You almost made me wake my family up!

----------


## Kale

> Jealousy? Maybe you should treat her with more respect, than parading her around on the internet?
> 
> Its 72 virgins.


I "parade" her because I am proud of her, unlike you morons who wrap there women in black from head to toe and treat them like shit !!!!!

----------


## DontBanMe

*Yesha Rabbinical Council: During time of war, enemy has no innocents*

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/1,7...283720,00.html

These are the people, the civilians are dealing with.

----------


## DontBanMe

> I "parade" her because I am proud of her, unlike you morons who wrap there women in black from head to toe and treat them like shit !!!!!


If your proud of her, be proud of her. You dont need others to lust over her. You are not doing it for her. Your doing it for yourself, to raise you low self-esteem maybe?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HORSE~

> I "parade" her because I am proud of her, unlike you morons who wrap there women in black from head to toe and treat them like shit !!!!!


I agree and disagree with yall both...

72 virgens is better than 40....1 for Casacian/dont ban me

Uncover your women bro be proud and let us take a peek....1 for Kale

----------


## DontBanMe

> Uncover your women bro be proud and let us take a peek....1 for Kale


Irony, coming from a person with a ski mask wearing avatar.

----------


## HORSE~

Good night guys....Have fun...

Get em roid..........

----------


## DontBanMe

Let me guess, riodattack is having trouble finding the article. Maybe he heard it on TV, and got brainwashed. And just repeated what he heard.

----------


## HORSE~

> Irony, coming from a person with a ski mask wearing avatar.


Man tell me how is it that you came to be on a steroid board??

----------


## Kale

> Man tell me how is it that you came to be on a steroid board??


That is an excellent question, isnt there somewhere else you can go where there are LOTS of people you can argue with, because thats all you seem to do,

----------


## DontBanMe

> Man tell me how is it that you came to be on a steroid board??


My friend RockSolid used to post here. And I joined. Since then I have done tbol, dnp , clen stuff like that. Nothing major.

----------


## HORSE~

> My friend RockSolid used to post here. And I joined. Since then I have done tbol, dnp, clen stuff like that. Nothing major.


Dude if you would try making some freinds here and post in a few other forums you might have a easier time sticking around..

You have to remeber this is a BB site first and formost this busines of sharing your veiws on politics and religion are just a pluss.....Be a part of the community and post in other forums with things not related to your political our religious veiws....

I hope you get things worked out but come on bro try taking part in what this site was created for...Body Building..

----------


## DontBanMe

> Dude if you would try making some freinds here and post in a few other forums you might have a easier time sticking around..
> 
> You have to remeber this is a BB site first and formost this busines of sharing your veiws on politics and religion are just a pluss.....Be a part of the community and post in other forums with things not related to your political our religious veiws....
> 
> I hope you get things worked out but come on bro take part in what this site was created for also...


You would be suprised but I spend the majority of my time on Member Cycle Results than any other part in this board. I just dont post, because I dont like commenting on things I am have no knowledge in.

Sometimes I also ask for advice.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=244834

----------


## DontBanMe

Sleep time. But roidattack, I will be waiting on the road blocks Hizbollah had for civilians. Even if I am banned, I will be looking forward to reading it.

----------


## Kale

> You would be suprised but I spend the majority of my time on Member Cycle Results than any other part in this board. I just dont post, because I dont like commenting on things I am have no knowledge in.
> 
> Sometimes I also ask for advice.
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=244834


How did the Var only cycle go for you ?

----------


## HORSE~

> You would be suprised but I spend the majority of my time on Member Cycle Results than any other part in this board. I just dont post, because I dont like commenting on things I am have no knowledge in.
> 
> Sometimes I also ask for advice.
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=244834


Then try asking questions so you do know...Man you are cheating yourself by not talkng full advantage of this site there are no others that compare to it...I would honesly like to see you be able to stay but if all the drama in this forum keeps up it might be done away with also....Just try to be part of the community and particapate in other areas if B lets you stay and keep the drama to a minamum..

BTW YGPM

----------


## DontBanMe

> How did the Var only cycle go for you ?


The person that I and my friend have been ordering from, has had trouble recently, and is laying low for a while. Although he has my money, he said he will contact me when everything is clear. He is very respectable, so I take his word. I have been using him for about 2 years.

----------


## HORSE~

> Sleep time. But roidattack, I will be waiting on the road blocks Hizbollah had for civilians. Even if I am banned, I will be looking forward to reading it.


You lazy little SH!T I typed all that and you have already went to sleep by the time I am done....I geuss we will see what tommorow brings tommorow....

BTW I reported your ass but I would still like to see you stay.....Its possible

----------


## DontBanMe

> You lazy little SH!T I typed all that and you have already went to sleep by the time I am done....I geuss we will see what tommorow brings tommorow....
> 
> BTW I reported your ass but I would still like to see you stay.....Its possible


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HORSE~

> 


 :LOL:  Have faith  :LOL:

----------


## HORSE~

Kale or any one else do yall know how old C is ??

----------


## Kale

> Kale or any one else do yall know how old C is ??


11 ?? Nah I am not sure, he is obviously highly educated, I would say late 20's or early 30's based on his knowledge of politics.

----------


## HORSE~

> 11 ?? Nah I am not sure, he is obviously highly educated, I would say late 20's or early 30's based on his knowledge of politics.


He does follow politics closely and seems very well educated.....I was thinking younger but who know I was just curious....

Kale there is a thread in the steroid Q&A forum about stinking while on cycle dont you have some personal experince on that subject ??

----------


## Kale

> He does follow politics closely and seems very well educated.....I was thinking younger but who know I was just curious....
> 
> Kale there is a thread in the steroid Q&A forum about stinking while on cycle dont you have some personal experince on that subject ??


If you mean farts, absolutely but I think its more related to protein than juice. But body odour wise it definitly get more tangy while on, I think it because of more oil being produced on the skin.

----------


## collar

people are different and with different believes, lets just respect each other believes and not try to put each other down...

if muslim like their women covered up let them be.. 
everyone has different believes.
as for the problem going in lebanon same thing everyone has their own views they do not have to push them on someone else or convince them otherwise...

but i do say this believe what you see with your own eyes not what you read  :Smilie: 

peace..

----------


## kis55

> Let me guess, riodattack is having trouble finding the article. Maybe he heard it on TV, and got brainwashed. And just repeated what he heard.


Well, if he is having trouble, I'll be happy to help.

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/sto...7220%2C00.html

This links to an article with pictures that were smuggled out of South Lebanon. The pictures show the hezbolla terrorists wearing their civilian clothes, manning anti-aircraft guns next to apt. buildings, rocket launchers, etc.

Proof positive that hizbolla seeks to kill it's own civilians, as well as Israeli civilians.

P.S. Hizbolla blew up the apt. building in Qana approx. 7 hours after Israel bombed it. In doing so, Hizbolla killed approx. 50-60 Lebanese civilians.

Between the Beslan terrorists and these guys, you sure know how to pick the people you support.

 :Owned:

----------


## collar

its hard for that to hold up since you cannot see the surrounding of where these people are.

it could be any building at any place..

Im not too sure but i think all hesbollah weapons,rockets and so on have their simble and some arabic writing thats shows its theirs...

these could have been civilians that just want to join in the war now, which i dont blame they have had enough. possibly...

but again i could be wrong.

----------


## Information

Allright this is what i am going to do...DontBanMe you can stay, i just changed your title :LOL: ....but you guys keep this civil, if i come back or get any reports of flaming i will delete the whole thread and everyone in the future and i will continue to ban you every time you come on...

I for one like the fact that you guys are not name calling to much and actually have reasons and facts to back up your arguements...

----------


## Kale

Admin whats the deal with the Political Forum. Can it be reopened so that all this crap goes where it belongs. I dont understand why it was closed in the first place, they all just spilled over to here when it was, and I bet if this Forum was closed they would all end up in the lounge. Just reopen the Political Forum, herd them all in there then lock it and throw away the key

----------


## Information

it was closed for the reason this one is close to as well, all the stupid childish crap wont stop...this is a steroid forum, not a religious, political, news forum...i imagine if it moved to the lounge that would be next to get closed....all i am asking is keep the arguments non-personal...then we can keep this open and everyone a little happier...

----------


## RA

> Well, if he is having trouble, I'll be happy to help.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/sto...7220%2C00.html
> 
> This links to an article with pictures that were smuggled out of South Lebanon. The pictures show the hezbolla terrorists wearing their civilian clothes, manning anti-aircraft guns next to apt. buildings, rocket launchers, etc.
> 
> Proof positive that hizbolla seeks to kill it's own civilians, as well as Israeli civilians.
> 
> P.S. Hizbolla blew up the apt. building in Qana approx. 7 hours after Israel bombed it. In doing so, Hizbolla killed approx. 50-60 Lebanese civilians.
> ...


 




Good link. I did actually hear it on the radio first, like he said. Im not sure how the internet got to be gospel and the rest of the media is rubbish..

----------


## RA

http://www.washtimes.com/op-ed/20060...3558-9976r.htm


A good article..

----------


## Phreak101

> *You have further damaged your credibility by attempting to misrepresent the Christian Science Monitor.*
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot this part huh?
> 
> "Anders Strindberg, formerly a visiting professor at Damascus University, Syria, is a consultant on Middle East politics working with European government and law-enforcement agencies. He has also covered Syria, Lebanon, and the Palestinian territories as a journalist since the late 1990s, primarily for European publications. "
> 
> Oh, and how about the fact that this is in the "Opinion" section on the opposite side the "Monitor's View".
> ...


Good call!

----------


## Logan13

> it was closed for the reason this one is close to as well, all the stupid childish crap wont stop...this is a steroid forum, not a religious, political, news forum...i imagine if it moved to the lounge that would be next to get closed....all i am asking is keep the arguments non-personal...then we can keep this open and everyone a little happier...


My 2 cents:
With everything going on in the world today, it is nice to have a political/religious forum. But we must realize that with everything going on in the world today, there will be strong opinions on all current events. You can do one of three things:
1) babysit the forum and its member's posting, which is by no means an easy task (and definitely a full time job). 
2) Let the political/religious forum run w/o moderator presence. Even when a mod steps in a bans a member, they still come back and continue to create turmoil. This fixes nothing.
3) Keep the "In the News" forum around and state that postings with political/religious topics are grounds for immediate banning. Someone posts anything with a religious/political theme, then they are gone with IP blocked.

This forum has drawn alot of radical personalities into it over the past year. This is afterall still an anabolic website, and these members add nothing to the main theme of it. They come here to stir the pot and spread their propaganda, and then obviously the core members here reply to them. It is a never-ending battle, perhaps you should just take away their propaganda soundboard and go with option #3........

-Logan13

----------


## Hart Foundation

> Kale or any one else do yall know how old C is ??


He turned 21 on April.

----------


## RA

> He turned 21 on April.


 
How do you know that?

----------


## Hart Foundation

> Well, if he is having trouble, I'll be happy to help.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/sto...7220%2C00.html
> 
> This links to an article with pictures that were smuggled out of South Lebanon. The pictures show the hezbolla terrorists wearing their civilian clothes, manning anti-aircraft guns next to apt. buildings, rocket launchers, etc.
> 
> Proof positive that hizbolla seeks to kill it's own civilians, as well as Israeli civilians.
> 
> P.S. Hizbolla blew up the apt. building in Qana approx. 7 hours after Israel bombed it. In doing so, Hizbolla killed approx. 50-60 Lebanese civilians.
> ...


You might be able to fool the gullible with those "pictures". But a person with minute knowledge of weapons or EVEN clothing (which are from the 80's early 90's), can notice some variances.

Those are pictures for Palestinian Fighters - Fatah Movements, and they were taken during the civil war in Lebanon 1976 -1990.

Yes that is an anti-aircraft gun, it is a ZU-23-2. A weapon that is useless against the IAF, today. It was used by the PLO in the early 80's.

I love how Israelies have become so desperate that they start using a picture from a newspaper, that did not even give the source of the photo. And use it as fact. Sad part is that media sources use these bogus "evidence" as fact.

----------


## Teabagger

> He turned 21 on April.


C!! My man.....waasssssupppp??  :LOL:

----------


## Hart Foundation

> How do you know that?


Still no "roadblock" links, huh? Too bad.

Maybe you should have mentioned the Israeli terrorists bombing civilian bridges, roads, and everything else that is civilian, that prevented civlians from leaving.

----------


## Hart Foundation

> My 2 cents:
> With everything going on in the world today, it is nice to have a political/religious forum. But we must realize that with everything going on in the world today, there will be strong opinions on all current events. You can do one of three things:
> 1) babysit the forum and its member's posting, which is by no means an easy task (and definitely a full time job). 
> 2) Let the political/religious forum run w/o moderator presence. Even when a mod steps in a bans a member, they still come back and continue to create turmoil. This fixes nothing.
> 3) Keep the "In the News" forum around and state that postings with political/religious topics are grounds for immediate banning. Someone posts anything with a religious/political theme, then they are gone with IP blocked.
> 
> This forum has drawn alot of radical personalities into it over the past year. This is afterall still an anabolic website, and these members add nothing to the main theme of it. They come here to stir the pot and spread their propaganda, and then obviously the core members here reply to them. It is a never-ending battle, perhaps you should just take away their propaganda soundboard and go with option #3........
> 
> -Logan13


Cry me a river....

 :Tear:

----------


## HORSE~

> He turned 21 on April.


How you doing C..............Dig the avy.....TO COOL.... :LOL:

----------


## RA

> Still no "roadblock" links, huh? Too bad.
> 
> Maybe you should have mentioned the Israeli terrorists bombing civilian bridges, roads, and everything else that is civilian, that prevented civlians from leaving.


 
Yeah, I am having trouble finding it on the net. I heard it on the radio...

I thought the links provided would be enough proof that they are using civilians as shields..Im not sure how you can even argue that point.

I dont see Israel as terrorists. They are defending themselves.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> My 2 cents:
> With everything going on in the world today, it is nice to have a political/religious forum. But we must realize that with everything going on in the world today, there will be strong opinions on all current events. You can do one of three things:
> 1) babysit the forum and its member's posting, which is by no means an easy task (and definitely a full time job). 
> 2) Let the political/religious forum run w/o moderator presence. Even when a mod steps in a bans a member, they still come back and continue to create turmoil. This fixes nothing.
> 3) Keep the "In the News" forum around and state that postings with political/religious topics are grounds for immediate banning. Someone posts anything with a religious/political theme, then they are gone with IP blocked.
> 
> This forum has drawn alot of radical personalities into it over the past year. This is afterall still an anabolic website, and these members add nothing to the main theme of it. They come here to stir the pot and spread their propaganda, and then obviously the core members here reply to them. It is a never-ending battle, perhaps you should just take away their propaganda soundboard and go with option #3........
> 
> -Logan13


Well I did 1 for quite some time and I would keep on doing it here. 2 and 3 are bad options. Only a few people have ever come back after a ban and they gave up sooner or later.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> it was closed for the reason this one is close to as well, all the stupid childish crap wont stop...this is a steroid forum, not a religious, political, news forum...i imagine if it moved to the lounge that would be next to get closed....all i am asking is keep the arguments non-personal...then we can keep this open and everyone a little happier...


To be honest there was plenty of intelligent and good threads in the pwr forum. The good *far* outweighted the bad. All the regulars in that forum loved it.

I agree that everyone should strive to keep arguments non-personal.

----------


## Logan13

> Cry me a river....


I'm sure that you could use one in that god forsaken sandbox that you call home.......

----------


## Information

C..i didnt even ban you man, but you came back as a different member, did the title "usless member" hit to close to home...i am not going to do anything, and i will let you stick around, for now...your like the turd that wont flush...just keep it civil and i wont shut the whole forum down...

----------


## collar

> You might be able to fool the gullible with those "pictures". But a person with minute knowledge of weapons or EVEN clothing (which are from the 80's early 90's), can notice some variances.
> 
> Those are pictures for Palestinian Fighters - Fatah Movements, and they were taken during the civil war in Lebanon 1976 -1990.
> 
> Yes that is an anti-aircraft gun, it is a ZU-23-2. A weapon that is useless against the IAF, today. It was used by the PLO in the early 80's.
> 
> I love how Israelies have become so desperate that they start using a picture from a newspaper, that did not even give the source of the photo. And use it as fact. Sad part is that media sources use these bogus "evidence" as fact.


nice good work.

----------


## Teabagger

> C..i didnt even ban you man, but you came back as a different member, did the title "usless member" hit to close to home...i am not going to do anything, and i will let you stick around, for now...your like the turd that wont flush...just keep it civil and i wont shut the whole forum down...


Now thats funny right there!  :Haha:

----------


## alphaman

> My 2 cents:
> 
> This forum has drawn alot of radical personalities into it over the past year. This is afterall still an anabolic website, and these members add nothing to the main theme of it. They come here to stir the pot and spread their propaganda, and then obviously the core members here reply to them. It is a never-ending battle, perhaps you should just take away their propaganda soundboard and go with option #3........
> 
> -Logan13



Well -- I guess I am guilty of being one of these personalities. But I don't think that any of these people came here specifically for the prw forum. 

You've been here for less than a year -- so you might not realize this, but I've only been posting in this forum for 9 months. I used to contribute all over the place here -- it's just that my life has completely changed over the past 9 months. I'm still concerned with fitness, but it's certainly not the main priority in my life any more. 

I've struggled with whether I should spend my time here or not anymore, but I decided to stay because there are things being said that are against what I believe is the truth. Books is gone -- Max doesn't post anymore -- and there are a lot of people that read these posts and I've been compelled to stay because I want to stand up for the truth. I've been commanded to.

----------


## RA

> C..i didnt even ban you man, but you came back as a different member, did the title "usless member" hit to close to home...i am not going to do anything, and i will let you stick around, for now...your like the turd that wont flush...just keep it civil and i wont shut the whole forum down...


 
 :Haha:  Watch it. Ill report your ass.

----------


## Teabagger

Now there's the Roid we all know and love!! :LOL:

----------


## Information

I w2ill make sure to take that report and stick it someplace very dark... :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Logan13

> Well -- I guess I am guilty of being one of these personalities. But I don't think that any of these people came here specifically for the prw forum. 
> 
> You've been here for less than a year -- so you might not realize this, but I've only been posting in this forum for 9 months. I used to contribute all over the place here -- it's just that my life has completely changed over the past 9 months. I'm still concerned with fitness, but it's certainly not the main priority in my life any more. 
> 
> I've struggled with whether I should spend my time here or not anymore, but I decided to stay because there are things being said that are against what I believe is the truth. Books is gone -- Max doesn't post anymore -- and there are a lot of people that read these posts and I've been compelled to stay because I want to stand up for the truth. I've been commanded to.


I have actually been a member since Feb. 2005 = 1-1/2 years. It was not you who I was speaking of anyway alpha as I do not see you as a radical member that stirs the pot.

----------


## Mel Gibson

> C..i didnt even ban you man, but you came back as a different member, did the title "usless member" hit to close to home...i am not going to do anything, and i will let you stick around, for now...your like the turd that wont flush...just keep it civil and i wont shut the whole forum down...


How come when I log into "DontBanMe" and "Hart Foundation" it says -

Reason for ban - for being an ass??

I dont see how I broke any rules, and I have acted civil, yet my names get banned?

----------


## Teabagger

> How come when I log into "DontBanMe" and "Hart Foundation" it says -
> 
> Reason for ban - for being an ass??
> 
> I dont see how I broke any rules, and I have acted civil, yet my names get banned?


 :0piss:   :0ignore:   :1laugh:   :1seeyah:

----------


## Kale

> How come when I log into "DontBanMe" and "Hart Foundation" it says -
> 
> Reason for ban - for being an ass??
> 
> I dont see how I broke any rules, and I have acted civil, yet my names get banned?


Because once you are banned it is permenent. And by the way I just reported this post as well  :1hifu:

----------


## alphaman

> I have actually been a member since Feb. 2005 = 1-1/2 years. It was not you who I was speaking of anyway alpha as I do not see you as a radical member that stirs the pot.



My bad -- I thought it said Feb 2006.

----------


## kis55

> You might be able to fool the gullible with those "pictures". But a person with minute knowledge of weapons or EVEN clothing (which are from the 80's early 90's), can notice some variances.
> 
> Those are pictures for Palestinian Fighters - Fatah Movements, and they were taken during the civil war in Lebanon 1976 -1990.
> 
> Yes that is an anti-aircraft gun, it is a ZU-23-2. A weapon that is useless against the IAF, today. It was used by the PLO in the early 80's.
> 
> I love how Israelies have become so desperate that they start using a picture from a newspaper, that did not even give the source of the photo. And use it as fact. Sad part is that media sources use these bogus "evidence" as fact.



LMAO. Proof please? Complete fabrication on your part.

Two more links, to two more articles, with incontrovertible proof of Hezbolla massacres of Lebanese civilians.

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0%2...4514%2C00.html

http://www.frontpagemag.com/Articles...e.asp?ID=23655

----------


## collar

LMAO.......
if thats evidence dear god help us all ...

as for people saying its hizbollahs fault..
umm im pretty sure they would have been the christian lebanese people and goverment..

----------


## RA

> How come when I log into "DontBanMe" and "Hart Foundation" it says -
> 
> Reason for ban - for being an ass??
> 
> I dont see how I broke any rules, and I have acted civil, yet my names get banned?


 
 :LOL:

----------


## IronFreakX

> Reason for ban - for being an ass??


 



> 


 
 :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:

----------


## Mel Gibson

> LMAO. Proof please? Complete fabrication on your part.


Where is your proof Zionist? Even the person who took the picture, NONE given. Since when do newspapers not source its pictures.

I cant prove a negative. You should proof what you stated, that those are Hizbollah fighters.




> Two more links, to two more articles, with incontrovertible proof of Hezbolla massacres of Lebanese civilians.
> 
> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0%2...4514%2C00.html
> 
> http://www.frontpagemag.com/Articles...e.asp?ID=23655


Cute links.

I can also come up with cute links.

The Zionists staged the Holocaust aka Holohoax -

http://www.biblebelievers.org.au/holohoax.htm

http://christianparty.net/wm/wm0097a.html

There you have it, two more links, to two more articles, with incontrovertible proof of Zionist lied and staged the Holocaust.

----------


## Mel Gibson

The Yesha Rabbinical Council announced in response to an IDF attack in Kfar Qanna that *"according to Jewish law, during a time of battle and war, there is no such term as 'innocents' of the enemy."*

All of the discussions on *Christian morality are weakening the spirit of the army and the nation and are costing us in the blood of our soldiers and civilians,"* the statement said. (Efrat Weiss)

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/1,7...283720,00.html

So sad, because of Christian morality, that is stopping the Jews from actually committing another holocaust.

----------


## Teabagger

:Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## RA

Gone

----------


## Teabagger

> Where is your proof Zionist? Even the person who took the picture, NONE given. Since when do newspapers not source its pictures.
> 
> I cant prove a negative. You should proof what you stated, that those are Hizbollah fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute links.
> 
> I can also come up with cute links.
> ...


 :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## Zeael

> Gone


Nice.

----------


## Teabagger

:Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## Information

done and done

----------


## RA

> done and done


 
Im afraid thats not the last we are going to see of him.

----------


## alphaman

> Im afraid thats not the last we are going to see of him.



I don't know why he keeps getting banned. I think he makes the threads more interesting. Look at how many posts have come up in this one. I think censorship is bad......

----------


## Banned1

> Im afraid thats not the last we are going to see of him.


Obviously. As of right now, I am making it totally obvious that it is me. Eventually I will have to go chameleon style, and just not admit it is me. But for some reason some people are smart here, and know my writing style. So I will try and be sneaky about it.

Lets see how smart #Admin# is then.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Banned1

> done and done


No and No.  :7up:   :Nutkick:   :No No:

----------


## ishot2pac69

fuking jews there the reason for all the wars

haha drunk mel gibson

----------


## Kale

> Obviously. As of right now, I am making it totally obvious that it is me. Eventually I will have to go chameleon style, and just not admit it is me. But for some reason some people are smart here, and know my writing style. So I will try and be sneaky about it.
> 
> Lets see how smart #Admin# is then.


Well here is a hint dumb ass, dont create a userid and come straight into this forum and start posting. Dead give away dont you think. But then given you probablydont know shit about anything else here, that will pretty much fvck you wont it ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  But keep comming back, because I gaurantee you I will pick you everytime, because you just wont be able to help spout the same old shit !!!

----------


## collar

who is this guy? and why does he keep getting banned?
if its because he express and displays his believes and that his having a say.
i think its incorrect for that.
but if he has done something else then fair enough...

----------


## alphaman

> who is this guy? and why does he keep getting banned?
> if its because he express and displays his believes and that his having a say.
> i think its incorrect for that.
> but if he has done something else then fair enough...



wow.... are you kidding? 

IT"S CAUSASIAN!!!

----------

